# Excited New Turner



## sb47 (Apr 9, 2012)

I’m new to wood turning, and I am excited about a piece I’m doing. This is a piece of fork with burl next to it. This is my very first time turning something so I started with something simple. This piece was going to be a bowl but it kind of wanted to be an egg so who am I to argue with what the wood wants.
I took it out of the lath to take the picture, I’ve got it back in the lath for some sanding and I’m working on the finish. I’m just going with a clear polyurethane high gloss finish I put the first coat on tonight.

I do have a question though. Some of the wood on this piece is very soft sponge wood. What is the best thing for stabilizing those soft spots? 
For now on this piece I’m attempting to inject the soft wood with the poly and a syringe.
I’m sure this is not the best way but I’m just trying it to see how it does.


----------



## Marine5068 (Apr 9, 2012)

show us a pic


----------



## sb47 (Apr 9, 2012)

Still in the lathe getting some polyurathane.


----------



## sb47 (Apr 9, 2012)

Finished.


----------



## swift4me (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice.

I know nothing about stabilizing, although I turn stabilized wood for duck and goose calls. Probably pretty tough to do casually. If it is going to sit on that shelf, you've probably done enough already.

Good job.

Pete


----------



## sb47 (May 31, 2012)

Here's a few more new ones.


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 2, 2012)

nice work. ive done some work with pieces of wood with punky sections. mostly i just keep soaking the area with CA glue. i know of poeple that stabilize their own wood,not something i want to get into. best bet is to browse some wood turning /working forums.


----------



## swift4me (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't remember where I saw it, but it was a product called Cactus Juice, (I think), for do it yourself stabilizing. Google it maybe.

I like your work.

Pete


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 2, 2012)

swift4me said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, but it was a product called Cactus Juice, (I think), for do it yourself stabilizing. Google it maybe.
> 
> I like your work.
> 
> Pete



That fella is on IAP....Curtis.
He makes and sells chambers and everything.






Now for the turning. I see nothing easy about the piece you did. Well turned, and I'll be checking for more great turnings from you!!





Scott (got a little everything here) B


----------



## PremiereTreeNet (Jun 5, 2012)

There are inexpensive (if somewhat unprofessional) ways of stabilizing wood. Even though it's not true stabilizing, soaking your wood for a night or two in lacquer should make it more durable. Soaking it will cause the lacquer to seep into the wood and should prove to be a cheap, easy method of adding stability to it. On wood that needs to support a lot of weight, I wouldn't suggest this of course, but it's a great fix for decorative wood. Great work by the way!


----------



## sb47 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great comments. I have never turned wood before but I have worked on a machine lathe way back about 30 years ago. Not too many of those skills apply to wood.lol Everything I’ve made so far is just guess work. I don’t use any patterns, I just start turning and hope I get something good out of it. 
I’ve done about 20 bowls so far and I’m enjoying the work.
I have no extra money to put into it rite now so finding good wood to turn is a challenge.
I have started cutting some chunks out of the wood I make firewood out of and sealing it with wax so it will cure without cracking but it will be awhile before I can use it. 

I like the rustic looking stuff with a natural edge, but it takes me awhile staring at a piece of wood trying to figure what to make out of it. 

I’ve been busy cutting firewood so I haven’t turned anything for a few weeks.

Dennis


----------



## harley2143 (Aug 9, 2012)

I've done quite alot of things with punk wood and the best I've found is ca glue like someone else mentioned. Get the very thin and it will penetrate ,seal and glue any creaks that are ther.
Nice work on the egg


----------



## sinawali (Aug 20, 2012)

Your turning works are awesome.


----------



## conchwood (Sep 22, 2012)

*punky wood*



sb47 said:


> I’m new to wood turning, and I am excited about a piece I’m doing. This is a piece of fork with burl next to it. This is my very first time turning something so I started with something simple. This piece was going to be a bowl but it kind of wanted to be an egg so who am I to argue with what the wood wants.
> I took it out of the lath to take the picture, I’ve got it back in the lath for some sanding and I’m working on the finish. I’m just going with a clear polyurethane high gloss finish I put the first coat on tonight.
> 
> I do have a question though. Some of the wood on this piece is very soft sponge wood. What is the best thing for stabilizing those soft spots?
> ...



You might want to try epoxy penetrating resin


----------

